# Photo Gallery Problems



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 26, 2006)

I am having continuing difficulty in the Gallery.  There seems to be no link to modify or add photo albums on the main gallery page (for me, at least).  
IE 6
XP
Cache is emptied


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I am having continuing difficulty in the Gallery. There seems to be no link to modify or add photo albums on the main gallery page (for me, at least).
> IE 6
> XP
> Cache is emptied



I tried to get in using Netscape and XP and it would not load. Said Time out error at MartialTalk.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 26, 2006)

working ok for me.

click on the "very obvious an intuitive" @ symbol. Should give you a menu. 

I'll be doing some upgrades in there soon I hope and make things more user-friendly.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 27, 2006)

Mousing over the '@' symbol gives me a severely offset submenu, shown below.  This started happening some time ago and it's happened over a variety of OS and IE combinations.

I dunno.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 27, 2006)

In fact, looking at the source of the page served up, there's no mention of admin mode or anything in that drop down (up?) list.


```
<!-- BEGIN my_profile -->
<tr>
<td class="velcome_control"><a href="profile.php?op=edit_profile">My profile</a></td></tr>
<!-- END my_profile -->
<!-- BEGIN faq -->
<tr><td class="velcome_control">
<a href="faq.php" title="Frequently Asked Questions on the picture gallery &quot;Coppermine&quot;">FAQ</a></td></tr>
<!-- END faq -->
 
 
<!-- BEGIN logout -->
<tr><td class="velcome_control"><a href="logout.php?referer=%2Fgallery%2F">Logout [OnlyAnEgg]</a></td></tr>
<!-- END logout -->
```


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm having the same issue as Egg.    Wanting to put up some NZ pictures, but couldn't figure out where the "Add album" link was.

Using XP Pro with a recently patched up IE6.  Will try again when I get home with Firefox (can't use it at work sadly).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll do some fiddling shortly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2006)

I changed the gallery back to the default skin for now. Will recustomize later.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, I must be blind.  Where is the "My albums" link referenced in the FAQ?  

If I click on the "My Profile" link to check for options, it takes me back to the UserCP in MartialTalk.

And I'll apologize in advance for asking the dumb question when it's probably staring me in the face.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> OK, I must be blind.  Where is the "My albums" link referenced in the FAQ?
> 
> If I click on the "My Profile" link to check for options, it takes me back to the UserCP in MartialTalk.
> 
> And I'll apologize in advance for asking the dumb question when it's probably staring me in the face.


Check again, and let me know if it's fixed for you.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome.   It's fixed.  Thanks Bob!


----------

